# Told They Were Cobalt Blue Zebras



## mikkicvp (Jul 25, 2020)

These cichlids came with my new tank. I was told they were cobalt zebras. At first they were all greyish blue fry. Then about a month ago they developed stripes. I was having some ammonia spikes, so assumed stress was the cause, but the stripes have stuck around, so then I assumed they were bb. But now two are clearly yellow and three are blue with black stripes and yellow on the tips of their fins. At this point they're 2-2.5" each. There's no chance these are actually cobalt zebras right? Could they be anything other than hybrids? If they're hybrids, any idea of what? I'd like to keep them in my tank and just not save their fry, but to do that I need an idea of what species to avoid to prevent them from breeding with my purebreds.

Currently I'm considering having:
Yellow tail aceis
Jalo Reef Afras or another Afra
Giant Demasoni

Would these species be unlikely to hybridize with my hybrids or each other? What are some other species I should consider? My tank is a 125, and I'd like to aim for 1 male and 3-4 females of each species.

I also have 6 yellow lab / red zebras hybrids that I'm also hoping to keep without saving fry. They were my first cichlids, and I bought them as yellow labs from a lfs, but they're awfully orange and the females don't have the black stripe on the dorsal fin.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

No chance they are Cobalts.
Just all hybrids, not sure how many actual fish are in the 4 pics. Yellow Lab traits, doubt they will ever get more colorful. Since they are likely cross genera hybrids, they are very likely willing to hybridize with many different Mbuna.


----------



## mikkicvp (Jul 25, 2020)

So they're at least for sure not kenyis? My biggest fear is probably that they're kenyis. I believe I have each fish pictured once. I like them well enough as they are, assuming they aren't something as aggressive as kenyis. Currently I'm considering pulling the males and starting a male only tank. Then I'd keep the females in my main tank and just not rescue any babies they happen to have.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hybrids tend to be more aggressive than their pure species counterparts...so they COULD be as aggressive as kenyi even if they are not kenyi.

All male mbuna is a challenging tank.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

mikkicvp said:


> So they're at least for sure not kenyis? My biggest fear is probably that they're kenyis. I believe I have each fish pictured once. I like them well enough as they are, assuming they aren't something as aggressive as kenyis. Currently I'm considering pulling the males and starting a male only tank. Then I'd keep the females in my main tank and just not rescue any babies they happen to have.


They are not full breed Kenyis. I guess they could be part Kenyi.


----------

